# Permanent Rabbit Run outdoors



## taylors (Jul 12, 2013)

Hi all,
I am building a permanent rabbit run in my backyard. I am going to use some kind of sturdy lining down in the dirt to keep the buns from digging out (or anyone else digging in). How deep down should I go?


----------



## Dutchbrothers (Jul 12, 2013)

I just finished a project like this but have the wire on top of the soil to prevent it from breaking down in the dirt. Next step is to put bark over it. I got this plastic covered field fence at Home Depot. It is not the tough style but a lighter quality that easily bends over the soil's uneven areas. It works great; they have been on it for several weeks now and no more escapes into the forest.


----------



## taylors (Jul 12, 2013)

Hi Dutchbrothers - thanks for the reply. Is the fence like this:
http://www.homedepot.com/p/YARDGARD-40-in-x-25-ft-Garden-Fence-889250A/202024123#.UeA_eXeDl8E


----------



## Dutchbrothers (Jul 12, 2013)

taylors said:


> Hi Dutchbrothers - thanks for the reply. Is the fence like this:
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/YARDGARD-40-in-x-25-ft-Garden-Fence-889250A/202024123#.UeA_eXeDl8E


MIne is different; it is plastic coated wire, about 2 x 4 inch. I was worried that they would chew through solid plastic.


----------



## tamsin (Jul 12, 2013)

Metal mesh is your best option, plastic can be a bit chewable. How far down is really up to you. You can dig down and lay it (line the sides too) then back fill so they can dig to a certain extent but not too much. Or you can put it level with the surface.


----------



## Bill Jesse (Jul 25, 2013)

I got some surplus/used chain link fence and laid it down on the earth but rolled the edges up about a foot. You can cover it with dirt or bark or whatever. Grass sod is nice but I am concerned what sort of fertizizer the sod farms use.


----------



## mushypea (Jul 25, 2013)

Our whole garden is block paved and our buns just hop round all day then get shut up at night


----------



## HomeworkCrazy (Aug 3, 2013)

I would invest in a huge run (maybe 5ft. L 5ft. W and maybe 6ft T or so plus an extra foot down in the soil) chain link should be good but depends on your rabbits age and size because I notice my littlest can wiggle thru a wide chain link. Plus a roof of some sort (a tarp or wooden sort?) 
You can line the inner part with logs buried halfway in the ground. Or rocks, bricks, or cement blocks. This keeps mine from digging out and they spend large portions of their day in our dog run (with no dogs of course!).
You can use loose dirt or top it with some gravel.
You can also keep a large dog house or igloo for shelter plus shade. A garden inside it would also be cool with some herbs like parsley, kale, basil, clover, dandelions.


----------

